# How to poperly integrate new chicks with older hens?



## somethingnicer (Aug 11, 2012)

So I have four adolescent hens (about 18 weeks). And I have two chicks, about 6 weeks which are getting bigger and starting to outgrow their cage. I want to put the chicks outside with the hens so they have plenty of room, but everytime I do, the older hens chase them and peck them until they just hide in a corner. Any ideas?


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont know if this is the right way but what i would do is put up a little fencing to seperate them and let them get used to being around each other that way they would not seem like something new. Chickens are curious little critters.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, please get some fencing to separate the chicks from the older hens. Keep them separated for about 2 weeks, at least. You can put a cage in the coop and in the run. If you let them free range, I put fencing in the yard. Make sure they have shelter, food and water. Make sure the older hens can't jump in and attack them. After a couple of weeks, let them free range together. The chicks will have room to escape. If you don't free range, make sure the young chicks have a place to hide. Like a board propped up against the run wall. I took apart a plastic dog crate and use the two halves as hidey holes. Good luck


----------

